# PC 2022



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Anybody been out? Been doing pretty good including a new personal best on the creek. I liked last week’s weather a lot better than this heat though.


----------



## rad22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice! I’ve been out 3 times and have not caught a thing over there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

What is PC?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

PC is paint creek and it’s a Clinton river tributary. Some stocked browns, a few naturally reproduced rainbows from steelhead that made it over Yates.


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Anybody been out recently? Going to try to make it out one more time before the season ends.


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Got out yesterday for a couple hours before the rain. No trout caught but I was chucking a 6” streamer in crystal clear water so that’s not too surprising. I did have what looked like a 10-12” Brook trout take a swipe at the streamer about 6-7 feet from me. I sat real still and waited for the fish to settle back into its feeding pattern and confirmed it was a Brookie. Unmistakable speckled back and blue/gray color. Pretty cool. 10 years fishing the creek regularly and that’s the first one I’ve seen.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Me and my friend were out there Friday, both of us caught browns. Lots of suckers were in the water, we were damn near tripping over them. I got mine on a Silver Creek minnow in the summer yamame pattern. Another guy was out there with us fishing streamers but didn't get anything.


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

tincanary said:


> Me and my friend were out there Friday, both of us caught browns. Lots of suckers were in the water, we were damn near tripping over them. I got mine on a Silver Creek minnow in the summer yamame pattern. Another guy was out there with us fishing streamers but didn't get anything.
> 
> View attachment 855784


Good looking rig there. Suckers were insane. Caught 20-30 of them on a nymph before I switched to the streamer.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Paint man said:


> Good looking rig there. Suckers were insane. Caught 20-30 of them on a nymph before I switched to the streamer.


I can't ever remember seeing so many suckers in the Paint like I did the other day. Usually there's a few chubs about, but it seemed like every time I looked down, one or two were by my feet lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

That does not bode well for the trout. Used to fish some places as a kid you could get 100 cutthroat, cuttbows, browns or rainbows in a day. Literally 5 years later white suckers were infested in the lake and it was 20 suckers per trout. Harvest those suckers if you get em


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TroutFishingBear said:


> That does not bode well for the trout. Used to fish some places as a kid you could get 100 cutthroat, cuttbows, browns or rainbows in a day. Literally 5 years later white suckers were infested in the lake and it was 20 suckers per trout. Harvest those suckers if you get em


These are the smaller hogsuckers, they only get about 12" at their largest, pretty common in the Clinton watershed. Most of the ones I saw on the creek were maybe 4" to 6". Pretty easy to identify as they have striped backs on them.


----------

